# Instalacion y puesta en servicio



## sweetyberry

Hola a todos, a ver si me pueden ayudar con esto: se trata de un item dentro de una propuesta de medidores electricos y está como capítulo aparte :

"Instalación y Puesta en Servicio", my try :

INSTALLATION AND RUNNING ?? No me convence mucho, ojalá me ayuden , gracias !!!


----------



## sclub

Que te parece en vez de running, starting.


Un saludo


----------



## sweetyberry

Thanks !!  for your reply !


----------



## JazzRock

Puesta en servicio, referido a construcción de proyectos de ingeniería, minería, etc., se conoce como COMMISSIONING. 
El proceso de Pre-Commissioning es cuando se realizan las pruebas, calibraciones y ajustes anteriores a la puesta en marcha de una planta, máquina, sistema, etc.

Saludos!!


----------



## MHCKA

Esto parace referirse a un concurso para una obra o un servicio de Ingeniería.

Por acá se usa el término: "*llave-en-mano*" para un proyecto que además de la Ingeniería también incluye la instalación, las pruebas y la puesta en marcha.

A esto le llaman "*turnkey contract*".


----------



## JazzRock

> sto parace referirse a un concurso para una obra o un servicio de Ingeniería.
> 
> Por acá se usa el término: "*llave-en-mano*" para un proyecto que además de la Ingeniería también incluye la instalación, las pruebas y la puesta en marcha.
> 
> A esto le llaman "*turnkey contract*".





sweetyberry said:


> Hola a todos, a ver si me pueden ayudar con esto: se trata de un item dentro de una propuesta de medidores electricos y está como capítulo aparte :
> 
> "Instalación y Puesta en Servicio", my try :
> 
> INSTALLATION AND RUNNING ?? No me convence mucho, ojalá me ayuden , gracias !!!



Solamente recordar que SWEETBERRY habla de "un capítulo" dentro del proyecto. Por eso indiqué lo de COMMISSIONING.
Saludos!!


----------



## sweetyberry

Gracias a todos por su ayuda, son fantásticos !! Cómo les dije antes, este capítulo se refiere a la puesta en servicio e instalación de *medidores eléctricos, *también sería  *turnkey contract"*.??

Disculpen tanta molestia, y gracias !!


----------



## JazzRock

Yo entiendo lo de turnkey contract como una definición general del tipo de proyecto, o sea, un PROYECTO LLAVE EN MANO.
La etapa específica de puesta en servicio de cualquier proyecto (sea o no sea llave en mano) es COMMISSIONING, así como tienes etapas específicas que pueden ser movimiento de tierra (earthworks), obras civiles (civil works), tuberías (piping), etc.
Suerte!


----------



## sweetyberry

Thanks, you are so fast !!


----------



## JazzRock

Weeeeena compipa pulento y wásssss


----------



## lutapia

Qué términos más chilenos JazzRock, creo nadie más que nosotros podríamos entenderlos... saludos coterráneo...


----------



## sweetyberry

En realidad, too much for me !! me pueden ayudar con esto ?? 

"fallas en el producto" gracias coterráneos !!


----------



## JazzRock

Compadre, tiene que abrir nuevos hilos para nuevos términos, si no los Mods se lo van a penquear.


----------



## sweetyberry

Gracias por el dato, pero soy comadre no compadre !!


----------



## JazzRock

Ups, perdón!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lutapia

JazzRock tiene razón sweetberry, debes abrir nuevos hilos para nuevas consultas sino los mods te 'filetean' rápidamente.

Bueno, de cualquier forma, aunque nos callampeen, yo lo traduciría como "fails in the product".


----------



## sweetyberry

Gracias, soy obediente !! ya me respondieron !! Son demasiado simpáticos !!


----------



## Bula

sweetyberry said:


> Hola a todos, a ver si me pueden ayudar con esto: se trata de un item dentro de una propuesta de medidores electricos y está como capítulo aparte :
> 
> "Instalación y Puesta en Servicio", my try :
> 
> INSTALLATION AND RUNNING ?? No me convence mucho, ojalá me ayuden , gracias !!!


 

Yo pondría: installation and set up


----------



## sweetyberry

Thank you all for your help


----------



## KingsFlautist

puesta en servicio = start-up
fallas en el producto = defects in the product


----------

